# Archery near Richmond Hill, ON.



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Welcome to AT.
The closest place to you that I can think of to take lessons is York County Bowmen. It's a great club as well with amazing facilities. Indoor range, 3D, field....


----------



## hurfordm (Sep 3, 2011)

Thank you very much,

I'll check them out.


----------



## G.S. (Sep 3, 2011)

Wolfs Den (just S-V of Barrie) is another good place.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Options close to TO
York County Bowmen -- New Market--3D, Field and Olympic
Toronto School of Archery -- a few locations in TO, indoor and Olympic
The Archers of Caledon -- west and north of Mississauga--3D, Field, Olympic
Bulls Eye Bucaneers--run by the Cdn Olympic coach and moves around at several locations in TO
Durham Archers--North of Whitby--3D, some field I think
Hart House-- Univ of Toronto, indoor to 25m, look them up for info,
Bow Shop at Colby in Waterloo, indoor, part of a pro shop
Saugeen Shafts in Peterborough-- part of a pro shop
check them out, most have web sites


----------

